#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-11-29
 * InHisName is STILL known as himself [i.e. NO name switching]
<rmg51> Happy Cyber Monday! ;-)
<JonathanS> INdeed
<JonathanS> Morning.
<BeckySanderlin`x> ITS NOT MONDAY!!!.....
<BeckySanderlin`x> ChinnoDog... whats this?!
<DJAshnar> Anyone here that can recommend a good build of linux for an 11 year old girl to run on a Pentium 90 laptop, which has a wireless B PCMCIA card for net access?
<andrew> DSL?
<PennBot> I guess DSL is knoppix based righT, andrew
<jedijf> puppy
<jedijf> old puppy like 4
<DJAshnar> Will that support a gui AND the PCMCIA card?
<andrew> What's the chipset on the card?
<DJAshnar> not even sure, yet
<DJAshnar> have to go pick it up
<BeckySanderlin`x> Puppy supports most older cpu's/lappy's
<BeckySanderlin`x> but i dont know how much an 11 y.o girl will like it
<JonathanD> I'd like to put puppy on Josh's lame old laptop
<JonathanD> or give him a better one, perhaps.
<BeckySanderlin`x> i'd like to get a netbook
<BeckySanderlin`x> Aspire One 1551
<BeckySanderlin`x> or AO 751
<DJAshnar> Target has a netbook for $179
<JonathanD> thats not just a black friday thing?
<DJAshnar> Also, Newegg has some nice full lappies for $399.  I got the Toshiba C655D-S5057 AMD Athlon II 2.1Ghz, 250gb HD, 4GB ram one with a Radeon 4250.  Too bad it wont run Linux.  Keeps locking up on boot
<DJAshnar> I saw the flyer in Target a week before BF, and it made no mention of BF
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> my wifes T41 needs some work.
<JonathanD> Fan is squeeky :(
<JonathanD> I shot a mail to a buddy at my old work to see if he could get me a fan.
<JonathanD> But I've not heard anything.
<BeckySanderlin`x> ah, the bunny morphs into a dog
<ChinnoDog> woof
<andrew> woof?
<andrew> yay, internet downtimes!
<ChinnoDog> downtime--
<andrewDROID> Yar
<andrewDROID> You know it's bad when you get the call saying that a tech is getting dispatched
<DJAshnar> UBUNTU INSTALLED ON THE TOSHITBA!
<andrewDROID> Caps lock malfunction
<DJAshnar> Nah
<andrewDROID> And... T1 malfunction
<DJAshnar> Just happy keyboard
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<ChinnoDog> downtime--
<rmg51> dinnertime++
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-11-30
<DJAshnar> Mornin!
<andrew> it is
 * BeckySanderlin`x puts covers back over head
<DJAshnar> Ubuntu runs flawlessly now, thanks to a BIOS update and an ACPI/DSDT patch
<andrew> BeckySanderlin`x: meh.
<andrew> I can't do that at work...
<DJAshnar> Work is evil, but evil pays well in the Network Security field
<DJAshnar> Therefore Evil=Good
<DJAshnar> This ties right in to the belief of mine that Lucifer is a tool, since angels dont have free will...
<DJAshnar> Ubuntu Netbook Installing now on the ole Asus EEPC 701 4G Surf :^)
<ChinnoDog> DJAshnar: Did you install something for the 11 year old?
<MutantTurkey> join #archlinux
<MutantTurkey> fail.
<DJAshnar> ChinnoDog, I gave puppy a try on the lappy
<DJAshnar> It crashed
<DJAshnar> Dell Lat 233Mhz, 48MB ram
<DJAshnar> Gonna try DSL soon
<waltman> You had a puppy on your lap and it crashed?
<DJAshnar> Puppy Linux
<waltman> crashed as in took a nap, or crashed as in fell to the floor?
<DJAshnar> Crashed as in desktop locked up on pressing the menu button
<BeckySanderlin`x> lol
<waltman> so kind of a fuzzy penguin sort of puppy then?
<DJAshnar> yep
<waltman> if you install puppy linux, you have to read your email with mutt :)
<BeckySanderlin`x> i liked puppy linux
<waltman> DJAshnar: is puppy linux so darn CUTE that you can't get mad at it even when it crashes?
<BeckySanderlin`x> .g puppylinux
<DJAshnar> lol
<ChinnoDog> DJAshnar: I poked around on the Puppy site last night. I saw documentation that indicated that you should have been able to make it work. Did you diagnose menu lockup?
<DJAshnar> not yet.  Kind of tired
<ChinnoDog> Linux users don't sleep. I am curious what you find.
<jedijf> DJAshnar: what version? lupup may not work, but one of the 4.'s should
<ChinnoDog> Why wouldn't you be able to cram the new one on?
<jedijf> lupup doesn't seem as 'just works' in my experience
<jedijf> dsl (i like the 3's) just works, but interface isn't as friendly
<DJAshnar> 5.11 was the one I tried
<jedijf> that's a lupup
<BeckySanderlin`x> i stopped using puppy back in 3 days
<jedijf> try a 4 - 4.15 iirc
<DJAshnar> okies.  Thankies :)
<BeckySanderlin`x> its up to 5 now?
<jedijf> 4.2 doesn't retain wireless info iirc
<DJAshnar> 5.11 was it, BeckySanderlin`x
<jedijf> BeckySanderlin`x: yes, and when it works its *hot*
<BeckySanderlin`x> hmm, sounds like a project i could get into for my usb stick
<jedijf> lu pup == lucid puppy -
<jedijf> shuttleworth snuck into the puppy pen one night
<deejoe> finnix ftw
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-01
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<PennBot> http://www.instantcrickets.com
<ChinnoDog> What is wrong with this command? sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512k
<ChinnoDog> I ran that against a usb flash stick, it reports 988 records written and that it ran out of space, but I can unplug the dongle and plug it back in and the partitions and file system is perfectly intact.
<ChinnoDog> Why isn't the flash completely empty??
<JonathanD> maybe it's broken.
<ChinnoDog> Its not broken. I've repartitioned it and formatted it and transferred files with it with no problems
<JonathanD> then
<JonathanD> nm
<JonathanD> I had a flash card you could do stuff to, but when it tried to actually do it it would fail
<JonathanD> but if you can partition it, probably not that ;)
<ChinnoDog> oh crap
<ChinnoDog> I just figured it out
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: need count=1
<ChinnoDog> oh no, it is much worse
<jedijf> b is hard drive
<jedijf> c is flash
<jedijf> that sux
<ChinnoDog> I did it on my hosted server in an ssh session by accident
<jedijf> sorry, but LOL
<ChinnoDog> but, there doesn't seem to be an sdb on my server
<jedijf> count =1 will wipe mbr
<pleia2> oh wow
<ChinnoDog> ok, so what did I do to my server??
<jedijf> no bs will wife whole puppy - wherever it is
<ChinnoDog> It write 518mb of zeros to sdb...
<jedijf> s/wife/wipe
<ChinnoDog> s/write/wrote
<jedijf> well since your in just mount
<jedijf> mount
<jedijf> to see what is/was there maybe
<ChinnoDog> mount doesn't show anything on /sdb
<ChinnoDog> /dev/sdb
<ChinnoDog> there is no evidence it is mapped to a drive
<jedijf> prolly not so it just failed
<ChinnoDog> That is why I don't understand how I can write 518MB of zeros to a nonexistant drive
<jedijf> hold on
<jedijf> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<jedijf> [sudo] password for pacs:
<jedijf> ^C1772575+0 records in
<jedijf> 1772575+0 records out
<jedijf> 907558400 bytes (908 MB) copied, 10.2397 s, 88.6 MB/s
<jedijf> must default to /dev/null
<ChinnoDog> Why is /dev/null 518MB?
<jedijf> i have no sdb on that command - it would have kept going if i didn't ^c
<ChinnoDog> idk.  That is scary
 * ChinnoDog hopes he didn't blow anything up
<ChinnoDog> I need color coded terminal sessions. lol
<ChinnoDog> that is not the first time I ran a command on my server by accident, just the first time I attempted to zero out something on my server by accident.
<JonathanD> heh :)
<ChinnoDog> ok, I just zeroed out my flash for real this time, and it has much more reasonable statistics.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: how much swap on your server
<ChinnoDog> 1.5gb but I am not using any of it atm.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ok, it seems to write the zeroes to a /dev/sdb file - not a block device
<jedijf> pacs@jedijf-netbook:~$ file /dev/sdb
<jedijf> /dev/sdb: data
<jedijf> pacs@jedijf-netbook:~$ file /dev/sda
<jedijf> /dev/sda: block special
<ChinnoDog> ah. I see
<ChinnoDog> But, why 518MB?
<jedijf> i don't know - mine wrote 1 gig
<jedijf> then device full
<jedijf> ahh
<ChinnoDog> ok, I deleted it
<jedijf> do a df
<jedijf> you'll see /dev spave
<jedijf> space
<jedijf> that's how much it wrote/writes
<ChinnoDog> ah. I see
<ChinnoDog> Now that I have deleted /dev/sdb it is back to 495M free.
<jedijf> yep
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you make me learn some weird ass stuff
<jedijf> ty
<ChinnoDog> ha. One of these days I'm going to do something terrible
<ChinnoDog> I guess that is the cost of an education
<rmg51> just what the world needs, two jedijfs :P
<jedijf> you know what was kinda cool and weird - that /dev/sdb file could be gparted
<jedijf> if specified explicitly
<ChinnoDog> Now you can make fake hard disks in memory. idk how useful that is.
<jedijf> couldn't mount it
<jedijf> i tried
<ChinnoDog> You probably could if there was a file system in it
<jedijf> ok in essence we created a pseudo block device like /dev/null just named sdb
<jedijf> nah, not really
<jedijf> just a file of zeroes
<ChinnoDog> sup MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: hows it going?
<ChinnoDog> not well. I am fighting with KVM and Server 08
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> i get so distracted making drum beats i lose track of time
<MutantTurkey> hence delayed responses
<MutantTurkey> o/
<Dev_N00B> Hihi!
<MutantTurkey> hi hi hi hi hi
 * MutantTurkey needs to finish a term paper and another paper by 3 :o
<MutantTurkey> i have 5 pages of the paper done, so i'm not to worried. but i need a topic and story for my next paper, then i hae to write a report about the class, which is easy
<Dev_N00B> What topic?
<MutantTurkey> my tem papre
<MutantTurkey> is about the effect of internet on distributing media
<MutantTurkey> specifically movies music and news
<MutantTurkey> this paper i have no idea :x its not really a paper
<MutantTurkey> its like a journalism class so basically i have to find a story and like do something like a newspaper would do, a interview, an obituary whatever
<Dev_N00B> Write about ICE siezing domains without a court order OR contacting the site administrators
<MutantTurkey> good idea.
<Dev_N00B> Or about the rise of alternative DNS root servers :)
<MutantTurkey> wikileaks would be easy too
 * Dev_N00B puts on his thinking cap
<Dev_N00B> Wikileaks is expected.  So obvious :O
<MutantTurkey> i love how the government says WikiLeaks is endangering us all. but THERE THE ONES THAT FUCKED UP. ya dig?
<MutantTurkey> plus its all a conspiracy
<Dev_N00B> yup
<MutantTurkey> there is no way such a low ranking officer would have access to all these documents
<MutantTurkey> the pinned the guy.
<MutantTurkey> it was obviously someone much higher up
<Dev_N00B> ayew
<Dev_N00B> *aye
<MutantTurkey> maybe i'll do an editorial on that
<Dev_N00B> And the fact they got it out on USB ...
<MutantTurkey> i know.
<Dev_N00B> Seriously!?  No one thought to block USB?!
<MutantTurkey> lolol no
<Dev_N00B> My psych office now has a secure app running that blocks all USB data stroage devices on every PC and uses RSNA-CCMP (WPA2-Personal with AES) on all their wireless thanks to...
<Dev_N00B> ME
<Dev_N00B> I'm glad I got the Thositba runnig Ubuntu 10.10, but using an ACPI workaround patch is not something I should need to do, ya dig?
<MutantTurkey> i dig
<MutantTurkey> is 10.10 nice?
<MutantTurkey> i haven't tried out ubuntu since like 9.04
<Dev_N00B> It is nice :)
<MutantTurkey> i'll have to give it a go sometime
<MutantTurkey> i haven't been doing much linux stuff lately. I'd like to get back to doing more but i'm busy
<Dev_N00B> I want more tech toys, but I have college and other bills...
<Dev_N00B> I wouldnt mind an Atom D525 box...
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> i have an n330 i love it
<MutantTurkey> its my main desktop ._.
<MutantTurkey> and my server is a n270
<MutantTurkey> the savings alone on power have paid for my server.
<MutantTurkey> its completely passive cooling, no hard drive ( i run on an CF card ) its totally low power
<Dev_N00B> Nice
<Dev_N00B> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook installed on the 7014G
<Dev_N00B> WOOWOO!
<MutantTurkey> :)
<Dev_N00B> I like the D525 with the ION2.  4GB of RAM and an 80GB SSD would be sweet for the TV (50" Philips)
<Dev_N00B> I could stream media over the network
<MutantTurkey> ION2 defeats the purpose of the D525 design
<Dev_N00B> or the neighbors wireless.  NICE iTunes collection SHARED..
<Dev_N00B> Why is that?
<MutantTurkey> because they've consolidated everything onto the single chip, including graphics
<MutantTurkey> the D525 is almost the same processor as the n330 otherwise
<MutantTurkey> performance wise you might as well get an over-clockable n330 with the ION
<Dev_N00B> ahhh
<Dev_N00B> okies
<MutantTurkey> i'd double check what i said, but i'm busy. i'm pretty sure thats accurate statement though
<Dev_N00B> I was thinking D525 and Mythbuntu :)
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> i would still get the 525 or d510 or whatever.
<MutantTurkey> Mini-box is the best place to get motherboards and psu's
<MutantTurkey> GREAT selection compared to newegg
<MutantTurkey> http://www.mini-box.com/site/index.html
<PennBot> Title: Mini-Box.com: mini-ITX, nano-ITX, pico-ITX, mobile-ITX solutions (at www.mini-box.com)
<MutantTurkey> i haven't used them yet. because i didn't know until about them recently
<MutantTurkey> http://www.mini-box.com/Intel-D525MWV-Mini-ITX-Motherboard
<PennBot> Title: Intel D525MWV Mini-ITX Motherboard (at www.mini-box.com)
<MutantTurkey> no good for HD though. its just a vga out. thats where the ion comes in
<MutantTurkey> http://www.mini-box.com/ASUS-AT5IONT-I-Atom-D525-ION that would be what you want
<PennBot> Title: ASUS AT5IONT-I Atom D525 ION (at www.mini-box.com)
<Dev_N00B> Looks nice :)  BRB
<Dev_N00B> back
<MutantTurkey> definitly go for that, because i was thinking about getting it too :p
<MutantTurkey> i wish they packaged the PSU's with it. but those psu's look really boss anyway. they are tiny
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: o/
<Dev_N00B> http://tv.gawker.com/5702578/russian-vogue-features-a-video-advertisement
<PennBot> Title: December Issue of Russian Vogue Features an Actual Video Advertisement (at tv.gawker.com)
<Dev_N00B> HOT.  I'd hack it :O
<Dev_N00B> MutantTurkey, who would pay $69 for a 4GB SATA drive?!
<Dev_N00B> I'd sooner grab 2 32's and RAID them
<MutantTurkey> Dev_N00B: its because custom probably
<MutantTurkey> i've never seen anything like it
<MutantTurkey> it plugs right into the sata port and is ssd based\
<MutantTurkey> plus its low powered (but i don't know relative to other ssds)
<Dev_N00B> and 4GB is tiny...
<Dev_N00B> 16GB would be better
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> well dude, what are you using it for?
<MutantTurkey> i mean the thing is that if your trying to run an embedded-like system. you don't need alot of storage. if you do, then just use a regular hard drive. :p
<Dev_N00B> XMBC or Mythbuntu with wireless access to a shared media library on a 50" Philips 1080p tv
<MutantTurkey> XMBC is awesome apparently
<MutantTurkey> xbmc i mean
<Dev_N00B> lol
<Dev_N00B> Beef Jerky, Baked Potatoes with Bacon, Sour Cream, and Cheese, and a glass of Lemonade.
<Dev_N00B> LUNCH OF THE GODS!
 * Dev_N00B yells, "Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"
<Dev_N00B> The Old Gods, mind you
<Dev_N00B> So... Drexel for Computers and Security?
<MutantTurkey> drexel?
<MutantTurkey> my old teacher went there.
<Dev_N00B> Tempted to go there.  GF went to Drexel
<MutantTurkey> montco ._.
<ChinnoDog> dilbert++
<ChinnoDog> http://http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2010-12-01
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2010-12-01
<PennBot> Title: Dilbert comic strip for 12/01/2010 from the official Dilbert comic strips archive. (at dilbert.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-02
<ChinnoDog> morning, all
<ssweeny> morning ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I found a shortcoming in KVM last night. It seems to only provide int13 extensions for the first disk.  That crippled by multi boot scenareo.
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: Are the sides on that tower system just holding it together or are they passive backplanes as well?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: one is a backplane
<ssweeny> the other is structural
<ChinnoDog> Too bad you can't get those for ATX boards, even if they were both structural. I imagine ATX is too big and would break.
<ssweeny> i don't see why you couldn't do it
<ssweeny> just seems like there isn't much use for it at that size
<ssweeny> plus does atx allow for the edge connector you would need?
<ChinnoDog> No, but there are standard hole placements on the board that could be used to place supports.
<ChinnoDog> The use is that you could create a "rack" that doesn't use rails or rack cases.
<ssweeny> that doesn't seem wise
<ssweeny> you need a place for power supplies, etc
<ChinnoDog> I know. What a pain. If only ATX had an edge connector for power
<ssweeny> we need a new motherboard standards
<ChinnoDog> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#VARCACHEAPPLICATIONCACHEDATA
<PennBot> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (at www.pathname.com)
<ChinnoDog> That is very confusing. How can /var/cache both be deletable and be expected to survive reboots?
<ssweeny> it should be deletable on a schedule determined on a per-application basis
<ssweeny> so it's not totally volatile but you might want like a week's worth of logs in there
<ssweeny> at the same time if those logs were lost you can go on living
<ChinnoDog> If I could go on living without them then why can't I loose them between reboots?
<ChinnoDog> s/loose/lose
<ChinnoDog> (thought I should correct myself before pleia2 corrected me)
<MutantTurkey> so there is a guy using linux like twenty feet away
<MutantTurkey> talking about torrenting
<MutantTurkey> :| when i walked in i interjected in the conversation
<MutantTurkey> about ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> who he appears to know little about ._.
<MutantTurkey> sigh.
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<MutantTurkey> should i go talk to this dude?
<ChinnoDog> So, did you talk to him?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> when i walked in i did
<MutantTurkey> maybe when i walk out
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-03
<InHisName> that's IT, nothing since 3PM yesterday ??  Not even a good morning ?  Maybe MT talked up a storm with that fella by now.
<ssweeny> good morning InHisName
<andrew> #plug has some activity
<InHisName> Hi, ssweeny, top of the morning to you also.
<InHisName> morning to andrew too
<ssweeny> InHisName: and the rest of the morning to you
<InHisName> last command shows all successful login activities.   I have 4 logins still logged in.  How can I find out more about each of those logins ?   I've just rebooted so only may have 1 or 2 abandoned ones that haven't closed properly.
<InHisName> s/last/The 'last'/
<erstazi> InHisName: ghost the rest
<andrew> ghost?
<erstazi> yeah
<andrew> is he talking about irc, or locally?
<andrew> on his computer?
<erstazi> oh
<erstazi> InHisName: if you want to end user sessions then run: skill -STOP -u <username>
<InHisName> erstazi: that would work if all usernames were unique.   I have 4 'rich's and one testuser.   I might need more than just one for critical operation of ubuntu.  Not sure how to identify which one is the one I use for desktop operations etc.
<ssweeny> InHisName: kill testuser, then sign in as testuser and kill all the rich's, then sign out of testuser and sign back in as rich
<ssweeny> easy peasy
<BeckySanderlin`x> peasy's easy
<InHisName> No way in linux to find out more info before all the killing to execute ?
<ssweeny> InHisName: kill 'em all and let ${DEITY} sort 'em out
<InHisName> No manual entry for DEITY                      rich@ubuntu:~$ man ${DEITY}                                         What manual page do you want?                             rich@ubuntu:~$
<InHisName> Where to find more about your reference to ${DEITY}  is that defined in ubuntu ?
<InHisName> on a different tack:  on reading TCP/IP Drinking Game site,  Question: What is CPIP?   Hint RFC 1149
<MutantTurkey> cpip?
<jedijf> InHisName: i think there is something wrong with your install
<jedijf> x21@x21cli:~$ echo $DEITY
<jedijf> satan
<jedijf> mine works ^^^
<ChinnoDog> Anyone a fan of GnuCash or other linux compatible accounting software they can recommend?
<ssweeny> gnucash FTW
<ssweeny> homebank isn't bad either
<pleia2> kmymoney2 is ok
<InHisName>   Q:  Why hasn't RFC 1149 been ratified?    Hint:  RFC 1149 specifies an unusual encapsulation of IP.
<InHisName> answers at 3
<InHisName>     Q:  Why hasn't RFC 1149 been ratified?    Hint:  RFC 1149 specifies an unusual encapsulation of IP.   A:  The Avian Transmission Protocol has only been implemented once so far : http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/   Credit:  Matthew Wilcox
<PennBot> Title: Bergen Linux User Group (at www.blug.linux.no)
<InHisName>     Q:  What is CPIP?    A:  Carrier Pigeon Internet Protocol (see RFC 1149).   Credit:  SL Baur
<InHisName> OK, I've logged off my desktop and left testuser as remote desktop on other machine.  Now logged back in and each new 'login' after the first corresponds to another terminal screen opening.    Mystery solved in roundabout way.
<JonathanD> what mistory was this?
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> mystery
<JonathanD> did I really type that?
 * JonathanD hangs his head in shame
<MutantTurkey> sigh. i spent all day trying to package Unity for ArchLinux ._. no luck so far
<MutantTurkey> gah cmake is ridiculous. ubuntu is ridiculous and patches everything. sigh
<ssweeny> unity uses cmake?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> and so does compiz
<MutantTurkey> and i need to patch compiz with a special glibc2 patch from ubuntu devs ._.
<ssweeny> ew
<MutantTurkey> i managed to build and install all their other libraries required. but compiz is hanging for me
<ssweeny> and unity depends on the glibc patch in compiz?
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<MutantTurkey> maybe
<MutantTurkey> they have their own patched version
<MutantTurkey> i'm trying to build unity now but its spitting back errors about compiz.
<MutantTurkey> now FindCompiz.cmake is throwing an error "unable to find compiz" wth
<MutantTurkey> i give up >.>
<ssweeny> i'm just a cave man. your advanced non-gnu make systems frighten and confuse me
<MutantTurkey> me too  buddy. me too
<MutantTurkey> even make scares me :x
<ssweeny> make i pretty much have down. i have to write makefiles for work
<ssweeny> i've even dabbled in the horror that is qt's build system
<MutantTurkey> oh god
<MutantTurkey> the horrors
<ssweeny> but cmake eludes me
<MutantTurkey> i only use make files when i publish my work online ._, some people can't stand to just use gcc
<ssweeny> yeah, let 'em build the linux kernel by hand!
<ssweeny> that's the way my grandpappy did it
<MutantTurkey> thats the way i do it
<ssweeny> are you my grandpappy?
<MutantTurkey> i hope not
<ssweeny> that would be weird
<MutantTurkey> indeed it would be
<ssweeny> how old are you?
<MutantTurkey> that is an odd question coming from the internet
<ssweeny> just curious if i'm older than my grandpappy
<MutantTurkey> 16 ._.
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<ssweeny> wow
<ssweeny> i'm 11 years older than my grandpappy
<MutantTurkey> thats odd
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you have all weekend
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-04
<MutantTurkey> new guitar :) :)
<ChinnoDog> Is there a way for me to put multiple mount points on a single file system?
<ChinnoDog> For example, suppose I wanted my /home on a file system but I wanted to to also contain /storage
<ChinnoDog> s/to to/it to
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to create a bazillion partitions, so i would rather they share the same storage pool
<waltman> Of course.  You can mount things under /mnt, can't you?
<waltman> what do you mean you want /home to contain /storage?
<ChinnoDog> I mean that I want /home and /storage to share the same hard disk space, e.g. a 100gb xfs paritition
<ChinnoDog> I do not want to create to 50gb partitions because I have no idea what the distribution will be
<ChinnoDog> s/to/two
<ChinnoDog> Must be getting late. :-p
<waltman> You could symlink /storage to /home/storage
<ChinnoDog> symlink from where?
<ChinnoDog> If I were to do that then wouldn't it mean that /storage is in another partition?
<waltman> mkdir /home/storage; cd /; ln -s /home/storage
<waltman> no, just the symlink is on the other partition
<waltman> A hardlink wouldn't work, but a symlink is just a pointer.
<waltman> alternatively you could mount /storage, make /storage/home and symlink that to /home
<ChinnoDog> hmm.  So, then I would mount my data partition as /storage and symlink /home on root to /storage/home, and this would not break anything?
<waltman> nope
<ChinnoDog> There are tons of emergency vehicles outside. I can't figure out what is going on
<waltman> where are you?
<PennBot> It has been said that you are lucky I like you, waltman
<ChinnoDog> They passed by a few minutes ago but they can't be far away. I thought they were at the high school behind the apartment but now I think they sound too far away to be there
<ChinnoDog> Denver, PA
<ChinnoDog> Now I can't hear them. They either moved away quickly or turned off their sirents.
<ChinnoDog> sirens
<waltman> Huh.  I'd expect Denver to be pretty quiet.
<waltman> That's out by Adamstown, isn't it?
<ChinnoDog> yup
<ChinnoDog> idk. I'll probably find some news on it tomorrow.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: ok, so, if /home or /storage is a symlink, it will work. Well, maybe there is one more complication. I want /home encrypted...
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to encrypt /storage though. It is going to have.. well, random crap in it including ISO images, music, stuff that I don't care if people rip off
<waltman> Yes, that might be a problem.  I thought you had to encrypt the entire partition.
<waltman> I don't really know anything about encrypted filesystems.
<waltman> But it seems like it would be awfully difficult to do that AND not have to decide on the sizes up front.
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> perhaps some other arrangement is preferable
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I can estimate my /home minus all of music and pics and stuff
<ChinnoDog> Then, I can symlink those folders to /storage
<waltman> You realize, of course, that disk space is dirt cheap.  I just picked up a 1 TB drive at Microcenter last week for $50.
<ChinnoDog> This is my work laptop. I get 500gb. And, judging by how hard it was to get this two year old laptop, I will be stuck with that for the next 3 years at least.
<ChinnoDog> So, I am going to make the most of it!
<waltman> nod
<ChinnoDog> I'm stealing disk space and memory for ubuntu and virtualizing Server 08. In exchange, I am going to use an SSD as a Readyboost style disk cache.
<ChinnoDog> I see that home directory encryption occurs per user
<ChinnoDog> Therefore, I can mount /home on its own partition and create a storage directory there that would not be encrypted, but my user profile will be encrypted
<waltman> what is a "user profile"?
<ChinnoDog> sorry, too many years as a Windows sys admin. :-)
<ChinnoDog> user profile == /home/chinnodog
<qkall> anyone know how to submit music to the ubuntu one music store?
<qkall> i've googled for awhile and i can't seem to even get close to figuring it out.
<rmg51> I never tried
<rmg51> I've never even used Ubuntu One
<ChinnoDog> I don't get this. Why is it that I dd some zeros into a 1gb file in a compressed btrfs volume that it takes up 1gb? No compression appears to be happening. Yet, the file system is obviously compressed since it occupies more space with du than in shown with df.
<rmg51> your question is unanswerable, please ask an answerable question :-/
<ChinnoDog> :-\
<ChinnoDog> I want to preallocate a KVM disk image on this volume with compression enabled
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I am doing anything wrong. Is this btrfs being half baked?
 * ChinnoDog is annoyed
<rmg51> see above response
<ChinnoDog> It /is/ answerable. dd must be using some write method that btrfs can't or won't compress
<ChinnoDog> clearly placing the VM images on btrfs is a bad idea
<rmg51> so is asking me ;-)
<ChinnoDog> on btrfs is a pretty good way to squash a file system in a small space though
<ChinnoDog> that is "/ on btrfs"..
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-05
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<jackson_> evening
<ChinnoDog> jackson_: whats new?
<jackson_> oh not too much except have to look fora new frig
<ChinnoDog> It died?
<jackson_> it's 17 years old and the defrost heaters are gone
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I've ever owned a major appliance long enough for it to die
<jackson_> lol
<jackson_> you will eventually
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-28
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: http://twitpic.com/7kx0xq
<MutantTurkey> new job
<SamuraiAlba> nice
<SamuraiAlba> I need to get to bed.
<pangolin> turkey dressed up as a burger. GENIUS!
<waltman> pangolin: TURKEY BURGER
<MutantTurkey> TURKEY MOTHER FUCKERS
<MutantTurkey> :X
<pangolin> hmm
<jackson> o/\
<jackson> o/*
 * Resistance yawns
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Happy Cyber Monday
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> moring
<ChinnoDog>  gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> heya
<jedijf> i gues that hamburger was for that cafe thing next to ritas...peolly gonna need more than that
<jedijf> i like the pizza joint on the other corner
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> but the new hamburger is really good
<MutantTurkey> I mean the new shop
<MutantTurkey> :P
<MutantTurkey> the pizza place, is quite delicious as well
<MutantTurkey> and, I, have decided, to use, commas, excessively.
<JonathanD> mmm turkey burger...
<InHisName> hit 'n run turkey
<InHisName> what file do I adjust lines in for update manager to find 3rd party updates ?
<InHisName> I forgot what & where it is.
<InHisName> found it /etc/apt/sources.list
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-29
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<jackson> morning
<JonathanD> Hey jackson
<jackson> hello JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey. Whats up?
<jackson> not much & you/
<JonathanD> Just getting ready.
<JonathanD> Zoo is this weekend!
<JonathanD> Be there, or be bear.
<jackson> cool
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=159
<jackson> i'm north of Pittsburgh
<JonathanD> jackson: hey, our elephants are there...
<jackson> .\\]\
<JonathanD> you mind picking them up and bringing them back?
<jackson> ok
<jackson> lol
<jackson> http://www.visitpittsburgh.com/listings/index.cfm?action=display&listingID=1537
<JonathanD> I've been there.
<JonathanD> To the zoo, the aquarium.
<JonathanD> and the science center. My son has the submarine tshirt.
<jackson> cool
<JonathanD> the sub is fun.
<jackson> took a tour on a atomic sub
<JonathanD> nifty.
<jackson> too crowded
<jackson> I disassembled an A-10 warthog aircraft even less room than a sub
<jackson> ha when we disassembled the Gatling gun there were 3 round still in the gun
<JonathanD> I need a model number for this washing machine.
<jackson> open the lid should be there
<JonathanD> thought so, is not.
<JonathanD> gonna look on the back
<jackson> what brand
<JonathanD> whirlpool
<jackson> what do you need
<JonathanD> I think a belt broke.
<JonathanD> I hope a belt broke.
<jackson> how old
<JonathanD> not sure.
<JonathanD> gonna pull it out, brb
<jackson> after 1985 it would be a coupler
<jackson> pull it out 18" and tip back on it's rear feet
<jackson> look between the motor and the gearcase
<JonathanD> http://applianceguru.com/forum2/5427.html
<JonathanD> seems similar, and I found that number on the back
<JonathanD> jackson: I'll have to do that tonight. I need to drain it first.
<JonathanD> Thanks though :)
<jackson> oh is it front loader?
<JonathanD> we have a rule in this house.
<JonathanD> You don't call the repairman until it's on fire.
<JonathanD> nope
<jackson> ok
<jackson> take the hose and lay it on the floor and let it drain
<JonathanD> but theres too much water to tilt it without causing new fun.
<JonathanD> yeah, I have a drain, I'll have to run something over to drain to it.
<JonathanD> fun stuff to do after work ;)
<jackson> I am an retired repairmen
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jackson> http://www.repairclinic.com/Washing-Machine-Top-Load-Whirlpool-Style-Appliance-Diagram
<jackson> mornin teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jackson> JonathanD: http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Motor-Coupling/285753A/1195967
<jackson> JonathanD: if it is the coupler it still will be able to drain the water out
<jackson> could be the lid switch
<JonathanD> lid switch works.
<JonathanD> I cna hear it attempting to spin.
<jackson> then it shold drain out the water cause the pump is on the other end of the motor shaft
<JonathanD> it does, but I didn't want it injuring itself further in the process.
<jackson> put the timer in spin
<jackson> you wont
<jackson> the coupler of on the other end
<jackson> is*
<jackson> 20 min job or 110 dollars
<JonathanD> parts cheap enough.
<JonathanD> jackson: I can do it. No problem with getting my hands dirty.
<JonathanD> letting it spin/drain now.
<jackson> yep  main cause is overlloading or not enough water
<jackson> ok
<jackson> follow the instruction for removing the cabinet
<jackson> ez job
<JonathanD> jackson: I have to leave for work but I've bookmarked both links.
<JonathanD> Thanks for your help man.
<jackson> just remember to set the cabnet back in the tabs when u reassembling it
<jackson> if the tabs aren't up use a screwdriver to lift them
<jackson> the set the cabinet
<jackson> then
<jackson> i think there is a youtube  vid on doing it
<jackson> o/
<InHisName> glad I don' t have to fix my washer, today.
<jackson> me too
 * InHisName is thrilled washer AND dryer still working.  
 * InHisName has mixed emotions on analog tv still working fine.
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> Got that laptop running debian now.
<JonathanD> and the wifi is working
<JonathanD> via PCMCIA
<JonathanD> At not completely terrible speeds.
<ChinnoDog> "not completely terrible"...
<JonathanD> Well, it's 500mhz...
<JonathanD> 256MB ram.
<JonathanD> it is not fast.
<JonathanD> hmm
<JonathanD> no sound
<ChinnoDog> Install a sound card
<ChinnoDog> with a wavetable
<JonathanD> :D
<ChinnoDog> because wavetables are cool
<JonathanD> a sound card where? :p
<ChinnoDog> idk
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it's gotta be onboard or nothing :p
<JonathanD> I'm using the only working PCMCIA for network.
<ChinnoDog> Is there an empty space for optional sound chip?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it has sound (under win XP)
<JonathanD> seems debian bug 464191 applies
<ChinnoDog> Is that an unsupported chipset?
<JonathanD> looks like it was removed from later kernels.
<ChinnoDog> Better compile custom kernel?
<JonathanD> How long is that going to take on this "lovely high performance machine" though.
<ChinnoDog> You only have to do it once
<ChinnoDog> And leave out the extra garbage
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: this isn't my machine. It's a time/money tradeoff here.
<ChinnoDog> Oh, I see
<ChinnoDog> How much money do you get for making it work?
<JonathanD> not enough to spend mucking with it for hours :P
<JonathanD> $50
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-30
<bts3685|vps> jthan: i doubt you're awake, but i'm totally playing with python frlz now and kind of loving it
<bts3685|vps> argparse alone has me wetting my pants
<ChinnoDog> oops
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: jthan shameless fc magazine plug: they have been doing a series on python programming...haven't read it, but i know it's there ...google it full circle magazine
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> morning teddy-dbear and others
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> to work.
<InHisName> to basement (my raised floor computer room is there)
<n2diy> My sound notification in xchat-gnome quit working a while back?
<n2diy> but it is working with other apps.
<n2diy>  my sound notification no longer works in xchat-gnome, or Thunderbird, but it works with other apps?
<MobileTurkey> looks like you've contracted turkey-pox
<MobileTurkey> have you seen/ate any turkey burgers recently?
<MobileTurkey> are you feeling sick or tired?
<MobileTurkey> is your name Bruce?
<MobileTurkey> :x
<InHisName> pox on the turkey
<JonathanD> ancient laptop now has sound and wifi under ancient ubuntu
<JonathanD> victory!
<ChinnoDog> lol. You downgraded Ubuntu to make it work.
<JonathanD> Yes.
<jedijf> old_things++
<JonathanD> now I'm fiddling with grub to make the other wifi card work on boot.
<jedijf> JonathanD: just add the right modules to modules.conf and blacklist(if it loads bad one)
 * rhpot1991 agrees with jedijf 
<JonathanD> jedijf: it seems to not like cardbus :)
<JonathanD> boots with noapci though.
<JonathanD> and then the adapter works.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf:
<MutantTurkey> my laptop seems to be loosing its maximum capacity very fast and scarily.
<MutantTurkey> it's max capacity now I think is 92%
<MutantTurkey> now that I am using it though Isort of like the mouseover :P
<MutantTurkey> tooltip i mean
<MutantTurkey> (whoops wrong channel)
<jthan> Listened to this today in my free time.  It's about (partially) scientific literacy in America.  If you've never heard of Neil DeGrasse Tyson he's a great guy.
<jthan> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/psi-vid/2011/11/28/stephen-colbert-interviews-neil-degrasse-tyson/
<MutantTurkey> This just in stephen colbert polls to be america's least serious comedia.
<MutantTurkey> s/comedia/comedian
<MutantTurkey> s/serious/funny
<MutantTurkey> :x
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> time for me to leave for my fun filled day of vocal cord surgery :P
<JonathanD> later rmg51
<JonathanD> Sounds like a blast! Have fun! ;)
<rmg51> probably tomorrow
<rmg51> it's only my eleventh
<rmg51> JonathanD: you could have gotten in on the fun if you wanted to be my driver ;-)
<JonathanD> They say the 11th time is the charm.
<rmg51> take meto the hospital, sit around while then cut my, then drive me home
<JonathanD> This sounds strikingly familiar.
<rmg51> how's that sound for a fun day?
<JonathanD> Sounds like a blast ;)
<rmg51> dang can't use the spacebar this morning
<rmg51> guess I'll sign out for the day
<rmg51> see ya
<JonathanD> Later.
<JonathanD> Good luck?
<rmg51> ran out of that after 3 years and no surgery
 * waltman is sick :(
<JonathanD> :(
<waltman> If I'm still feeling this lousy on Saturday I won't be geeknicing :(
<JonathanD> :(
 * JonathanD sends soup
<waltman> mmm, soup
<waltman> I ran out in my fevered state last night and stocked up on soup
<waltman> I took some nyquil last night. That helped a little with the aches and fever, but gave me some bizarre dreams.
 * InHisName slept too well to remember any dreaming at all
<ChinnoDog> Having a beer and installing Windows with Tux?
<ChinnoDog> Maybe that would be a nightmare.
<MutantTurkey> girlfriend texts me: 'Just admit it, you think I am stupid! I'm no mutant turkey master of programming :(" LOLOLOL
<ChinnoDog> "mutant turkey master of programming"
<ChinnoDog> I like it
<Resistance> "Mutant Turkey, Master of the Art of Programming in ASP.NET"
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> </evilish>
<MutantTurkey> Commander of the Microsoft Legion
<MutantTurkey> drinks beers with sauron on the weekends.
<MutantTurkey> goes swimming with dick cheney
<MutantTurkey> plays guess who with Herman Cain?
<MutantTurkey> :x
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> MutantTurkey, enjoying being the spawn of satan over there?
<Resistance> <MutantTurkey> Commander of the Microsoft Legion <--
<MutantTurkey> our development team is focusing on reducing the post mortem ressurection overhead
<MutantTurkey> 2000 years is just way to slow.
<Resistance> remind me to send the Technological Control and Containment Team to your location in the next 5 days.
<MutantTurkey> and 3 days! 3 days in Hell? someone must have spent a little to much time debugging when they were a child.
<MutantTurkey> Resistance: say what?
<MutantTurkey> >_> can't tell if joking or serious
<Resistance> there is no such team
<Resistance> ;p
<MutantTurkey> whew
<Resistance> MutantTurkey, since when has such a team ever existed
<MutantTurkey> you just dont know about it.
<Resistance> except in the star trek games which i play, because i have such a strong military force in the game its like "GET OUT OF MY FLIPPIN WAY OR SUFFER!"
<MutantTurkey> welp
<Resistance> *might* explain why every other fleet evades me :P
 * Resistance checks his fleet's stats
<MutantTurkey> so why the name Resistance?
<Resistance> yep, 2000 strong
<MutantTurkey> what happened to theevilpheonix?
<MutantTurkey> phoenix'
<Resistance> MutantTurkey, meh, ages ago i decided to adapt the phrase "Resistance is Futile" into my username on startrek games
<Resistance> and recently
<MutantTurkey> oh very cool
<Resistance> my gaming group has a small secret presence on IRC
<MutantTurkey> oh boy
<Resistance> and we use a ## channel ;P
<MutantTurkey> sounds like... fun~
<Resistance> meh
<MutantTurkey> I see
<EvilResistance> actually i prefer having Evil in my name ;p
<MutantTurkey> lul
<MutantTurkey> what does InHisName  think of this?
<EvilResistance> no clue :P
<EvilResistance> but hey, i was TheEvilPhoenix for some time
<EvilResistance> i still have that nick ;P
<MutantTurkey> I started up MobileTurkey a while ago
<MutantTurkey> in the hopes of being taken more seriously...
<EvilResistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> needless to say it failed.
<InHisName> EvilResistance is here and the turkey left.  Gett'n far off the linux topic, heh ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-02
<EvilResistance> InHisName, meh
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> how are ya?
<rmg51> good
<rmg51> still a little tired
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> how was yesterday?
<rmg51> slept through it :-D
<rmg51> I got home around 3:30 and went straight to bed
<rmg51> never ate anything until 10pm
<rmg51> still want to crawl back into bed
<JonathanD> mmm
<rmg51> takes a while for the anesthesia to wear completely off
<JonathanD> It's the "nyquil haze" x 100
<rmg51> it's great if you want to lose a day
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> morning waltman
<rmg51> breakfast time
<waltman> JonathanD: Unless I get a lot better between now and tomorrow morning, I don't be geeknicing :(
<waltman> won't
<JonathanD> You shall be better.
<JonathanD> I have decreed it.
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> At least the fever seems to be mostly gone, and I'm back to just a nasty cough.
 * InHisName ponders on subject of going
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> does the zoo have bears ?
<jedijf> rmg51: glad to hear everything went well
<jedijf> waltman: keep going, get rid of that cough!
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> and penguins
<jackson> JonathanD: how did the washer work out?
<JonathanD> jackson: waiting for the part. I have it dismembered though.
<jackson> was the coupler bad?
<JonathanD> looks to be.
<jackson> usually with rubber under the middle on the floor is a bad coupler or when you feel the coupler, there is weak sections where the pins or post are. the holes look like: (0) and abad coupler is like (    0    ) or even the posts are broken
<jackson> it is*
<jackson> JonathanD: alos when removing the coupler from the pump and motor shaft use a flatbladed screwdriver
<jackson> also*
<jackson> goodluck
<jackson> ez fix
<JonathanD> ty :)
<JonathanD> Zoo tomorrow.
<MutantTurkey> sat's tomorrow, just remembered
<MutantTurkey> eek
<ChinnoDog> Saturday usually comes after Friday
<InHisName> My update mgr keeps closing right after starting it.
<InHisName> I noticed when I type upda into unity there is a file:  Update mgr.txt   that has some complex errors captured.
<InHisName> apt-get doesn't work either.   Is there a way to fix things without reformatting and starting fresh AGAIN.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-03
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good zooday morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> JonathanD: Sorry, I don't think I'm quite up to going to the zoo yet.
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> I am sad, waltman
<JonathanD> I hope you feel better.
<waltman> Thanks.
<waltman> Maybe if I could manage to sleep for more than 90 minutes at a stretch...
<JonathanD> Since you can't come to the zoo, I'll bring the lion over your place afterwards.
<waltman> Awesome!
<waltman> How many geeknicers are you expecting today?
<JonathanD> waltman: unsure.
<JonathanD> I had us pegged at about a dozen, but we'll see what happens. It's a bit colder than planned.
<JonathanD> (not bad december temp, though)
<InHisName> g'morning folks !
<JonathanD> away we go, to the zoo :D
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> I gots toys comins!
<SamuraiAlba> HP D380 G4 and a Dell Powerconnect 3024 :)
<andrew> * SamuraiAlba is now known as BaconGreeter *
<BaconGreeter> got it :)
<SamuraiAlba> Andrew, what's up?
<InHisName> So, SamuraiAlba, you're now BaconGreeter too ?
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<SamuraiAlba> anyone know where to get the Leapstore Explorer SD card cartridge for GBA emulation?
<InHisName> Buy too many toys the budget will not let you even buy a strip of bacon next year.  Add extra care to that spending.
<InHisName> leapstore?   LeapFrog you mean ?
<SamuraiAlba> Leapster Explorer
<SamuraiAlba> Grammy got one for my 6 yr old cousin, and now she is screaming that there is a charge for ingame items to feed his pet, but she WONT return it
<SamuraiAlba> Cart is $20 for USB/MicroSD :)
<InHisName> I've been hanging out with a bunch of hacker/developers who have been tearing apart the didj and then the explorer and now some have even gotten the leappad.   Go to #didj to meet them.
<BaconGreeter> In :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-04
<MutantTurkey> supp
<InHisName> The Mutant flew in and out mighty quickly.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> mornin!
<JonathanD> Hey... Got any Bacon?
<rmg51> I have some turkey bacon :-D
<rmg51> looks like I'm running late
<rmg51> time for my walk
<SamuraiAlba> bakon goodz
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: aren't you on some kinda diet restriction concerning bacon and other yummies ?
<SamuraiAlba> yeah :(
 * SamuraiAlba sneaks away the plate of bacon
<SamuraiAlba> Cant wait for my HP server this week :)  And my yummy Dell Powerconnect 3024
<SamuraiAlba> :)
 * InHisName runs off for his weekly fix of bacon
<SamuraiAlba> nachos!
<ChinnoDog> f-spot refuses to detect my camera :-\
<ChinnoDog> It shows up with lsusb. xfce can see it.
<ChinnoDog> Something about my camera connecting in PTP mode I think. eh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-26
<InHisName> Oh so quiet here tonight
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<InHisName> That memory has some pretty strange corruptions.  May have to break down and spend some unemployed $$ to replace it.   Sniff sniff.
<ChinnoDog> I thought we concluded your motherboard has bad address lines
<waltman> So at a family gathering yesterday, some relatives were talking about how they'd filled up their android phones' memory with too many emails.
<waltman> My brother described his complex system where he deletes some mail on his phone but not on his backend mailbox.
<waltman> But on my iPhone, I just have it set to keep the last 50 messages on each mailbox. That works fine. Since the backend is imap, if I ever need to pull up something older I can just do a search.
<waltman> Do android mail apps work differently?
<waltman> Or is $brother just demonstrating that he doesn't understand how things work?
<waltman> I should point out that when topics like this come up, my defense mechanism is to pretend that I don't know anything about computers. :)
<InHisName> No, ChinnoDog, the problem followed the memory stick when moved to other slot.  NOT motherboard.
<InHisName> Oddly, I just noticed that the two memories are NOT the same.  One is1GB PC2100 DDR CL2.5 266MHz   and other (the one giving me fits lately) is 1GB PC3200 DDR CL3 400MHz.    I looked up MB specs and first is its needs.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: yes, it is that simple. Good tactic, I dont play dumb but I keep my mouth shut about these things
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<jedijf> waltman: your strategy is best - supporting people is terrible
<InHisName> Morning all
<jedijf> morning wrong ram
<InHisName> I have 3 partitions:   / ,   /boot,   and /home  - I need a HOWTO link on  reformatting /  BUT not touching a hair on /home  during the install from scratch etc.
<ChinnoDog> iirc a reinstall does not reformat /home even though it tells you it is going to delete everything
<ChinnoDog> Don't rely on me for that info though. I haven't done it like that yet.
<ChinnoDog> I should have said that differently. If you select your /home partition for /home in the partition layout editor and do not tell it to format it you will get a warning that all directories will be deleted if you continue. I don't think that applies to /home though.
<InHisName> I found a link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011400
<jedijf> rsync home somewhere else first - safe sex - hope is not a method
<InHisName> One time a user asked about preserving the programs installed by apt-get.  It was not answered.  Just the same answer as /home preservation was given to answer the original question.
<jedijf> that was ChinnoDog, and he answered and resolved himself
<jedijf> at some point everyone needs to do that ^^^
<InHisName> I'm not sure preserving the installs is even possible.   Might be easier to produce a list of what was installed and keep that and reinstall it all after ubuntu fully built up.
<jedijf> nice
<jedijf> that's how i would approach it
<jedijf> dpkg is your friend
<ChinnoDog> The problem is the packages that don't follow the rules. In theory everything is heirarchical and you can cleanly add and remove whatever but in actuality some packages don't get removed automatically and don't go backwards easily. The result is that adding and removing packages on two different machines in a different order leaves you with a different list of installed packages.
<InHisName> Old issue review:   if a motherboard likes 266mhz memory and I had one 266mhz and another 400mhz, how is it possible that they worked for several years ?   Is it possible that the 400mhz memory that is acting goofy, is really still ok?
<ChinnoDog> There is no issue putting faster memory into slower slots
<InHisName> so a working 400 in a 266 system is perfectly fine ?
<ChinnoDog> Yup
<InHisName> So when a 400 in a 266 is acting goofy, then it is likely just plain bad and not a fish out of water ?
<ChinnoDog> That is correct
<jedijf> the old downward compatable - it will be as fast as the slowest ram
<jedijf> lcd
<jedijf> in all of this did you test them individually
<InHisName> Price of 'low-density' 400mhz 1GB memory was just below $20 / stick.    The 266 1GB one was below $10.    I ordered one.   In a few days I'll have my backup pc back to 2GB.
<jedijf> is that max?
<InHisName> I memtest86+  each memory in each slot.   400mhz stick always failed regardless of which slot.
<jedijf> i need some ram too for a newly acquired old laptop
<jedijf> to take to 4 gig
<InHisName> 2GB is max to stuff in that MB.
<InHisName> google is your friend
<InHisName> or ebay search
<jedijf> yeah, usually just pricewatch and go with something average priced
<jedijf> not a ram fan
<InHisName> but ebay is lower on 'obsolete' pulls.   Pricewatch good for NEW memory.   Or old stock new memory.
<jedijf> hmm...it *is* cyber monday
<InHisName> 2 days ago I saw an ad for 27" montitor  2500x1900 pixels or so.  Better'n HD tv specs. for $199.    Need a job first.
<InHisName> Been shopping for ipad retina (gen 3 or 4)  used.    Horrors!    but see lots of notes that many apps for disabled and autistic children and really catching on.
<InHisName> Know any really  cheap sources / used seller I can check into ?    PS no 'fencing' sellers if I can tell.   Hard to discern on craiglist.
<ChinnoDog> You can stuff more than the approved amount of memory in most motherboards. So long as the chip density is not to high it will work.
<ChinnoDog> I do it all the time. I have 8gb of memory in my ThinkPad T400 I use for work and 4gb in my old HP laptop that is only approved for 2gb.
<InHisName> Does it see more than 2GB?
<InHisName> My stick is listed as 64x8  dual rank - so there is 16 chips.    But I was only finding 128x4 - the site lists a jillion mb that they do NOT work with.  Probably the workable boards are much smaller list.   They used terms such as 'high density'    Finding the 'low density' was tougher as many were not listed that way.
<InHisName> This memory has normal fail from 1072 to 1111  with a stuck bit 0x00008000  every 65535  Start 0x00042uw1cc4 and initially ended at 1088 ( 0x00043yz1cc4).   So I marked out that 32Meg.  Still seemed to be flakey.  Tested further.
<InHisName> Wierd stuff:   starting at 1428 (0x00059400000 ) I got errors ONLY on test #7 random.  The measured value was a walking '0' thru ffffffffff.   Strange for random data being written.   It would only fail if I started test #7 at least 40 Megs before the failing start point.   Otherwise it would pass.    Not even sure if this is a real failure or what. So goofy and funky, that replacement is easier dependable route.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: any thoughts on why its behaving wierdly ?
<ChinnoDog> Yes, it sees all of it
<ChinnoDog> You can usually tell if the density is right by counting the chips on the memory module
<InHisName> So a stick with 16 chips both sides, 1GB+ 266Mhz+ will probably work ?    I ordered a 16chip 1GB 266mhz one for $9.  It might make it here by sat.  Sent from CA.
<ChinnoDog> Density is what matters. If there is an approved module of the largest size supported by your motherboard with 8 chips on it then a module double that size with 16 chips on it will probably work.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: if I have starting address 0x00043001cc4 and ending address 0x00045671cc4.  Too setup excluded mem for grub2... I start with 0x000430000000 and use a mask to run up to 0x00045fffffff   mask: 0x0004?0000000   I have to pick value to mask for 3, 4 , and 5    or do I need to mask at 2**n boundry ?   Then I reverse the bit pairs within the HEX  for that big/little indian thing.  So if it was 0111 then --> 1101
<ChinnoDog> A module double the maximum size with only 8 chips on it is double the density of the comparison module and probably won't work.
<InHisName> Some MB are limited to single/dual ranks (chips both/ one side)   I have seen 32 chips on a stick 16 on a side, but that is REALLY OLD memory.
<InHisName> The 1GB has 'highdensity' 128x4 and mine is "low" density is 64x8  dual or 16 total from both sides.   So if I picked up a 128x8 dual rank for 16 total it would still work but claim to be 2GB stick ?  And I'd only see 1GB.
<InHisName> BUT all of the higher sticks cost more $$.   Of course applies well with free gifts and junk box discoveries.
<InHisName> For the masking, I suspect I have to do it in three parts with 3 starting addresses and 3 masks.  Because it does not start on a 2**n boundry nor end on one.
<ChinnoDog> "high" and "low" density is relative to the time you are buying the chip since chips are constantly increasing in density
<InHisName> I just found out that the memtest86 installed by 12.10 has bugs in it.  v4.20.   Makes test #7 fail wierdly and at every address.
<InHisName> Running the memtest86 on the live CD for 12.04, is the same version v4.20 and works much better.   No more weird errors.   Now to find where the real errors are temorarily until the new stick arrrives.
<ChinnoDog> That is terrible. memtest86 is not supposed to have bugs
<InHisName> Well it's in launchpad, workaround is use older live CD.   Strange thing is they did it right with 12.04 and it is with the same version (v4.20)  used by 12.04 & 12.10.   Go figure, huh?
<InHisName> When I googled on the test #7 to find more to understand what was going on, I bumped into many reports of bugs with 12.10's memtest86.
<InHisName> Now range is from 1056Meg to 1111.7Meg    I think that is a total of 40Meg to toss away.  I can do it in 3 starts & masks.   Done 3 passes, will let it do at least 2 more before I set it up for good.
<ChinnoDog> When I excluded memory on my system I blocked out the entire last chips. (Chips is plural because it was running in dual channel.)
<InHisName> Now that I've tested a bunch of addresses, I can't get the bad section to fail anymore.
<InHisName> I couldn't have fixed it could I ?   Wait 10 min to 'rest' and try testing bad area again.
<ChinnoDog> It might be intermittent
<ChinnoDog> imho you should block out the entire range of the bad chips and see if it continues exibiting problems
<InHisName> right now just running memtest86+, but will adjust the block soon.
<InHisName> The block only applies to booting ubuntu from the hard drive.   memtest86 seems to be a separate partition on the live CD, so it does not have the block setup.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-27
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> where's the snow?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> I see snow falling here
<JonathanD> it is indeed snowing.
<ChinnoDog> No snow here.
<waltman> No snow yet in U City, but $labmate reports sleet.
<TheLordOfTime> there's some snow here on the ground in harrisburg, but nothing substantial
<TheLordOfTime> although its cold out.
<InHisName> Nice pretty snow, large lovely clumps, perfect for a video.
<JonathanD> Quite a bit in consh.
<waltman> Still not seeing any Here at Drexel.
<InHisName> Ok, got the video done
<InHisName> Grass is mostly white puffy.   Sidewalks and street just wet withslush.
<TheLordOfTime> how fortunate i keep boots around :P
<InHisName> Well, TheLordOfTime, did you put them on and go out and really USE the boots in the snow ?
<InHisName> They're not doing much good just sitting in the closet.
<TheLordOfTime> well the entire parking lot here isnt shoveled so...
<TheLordOfTime> yep i've used em today
<InHisName> Good for you, maybe I should do the same to my driveway.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-28
<MutantTurkey> This ThinkCentre works awesome with wheezy. I am really pleased. Wheezy is really nice overall
<MutantTurkey> spotify even works with it :-)
<InHisName> TheLordOfTime: I used mesh running shoes.   Did not work out so well,,,,  socks got soaked, although feet weren't all that cold.  2 driveways cleaned 23 minutes.
<MutantTurkey> quick question - is there a way to access stuff dynamically within my network?
<MutantTurkey> or that is crazy?
<MutantTurkey> say I have a domain, and I'd love to attached each one of my computers to a subdomain
<MutantTurkey> like desktop-01.mutantturkey.com and such
<MutantTurkey> so I could easily ssh into them each
<InHisName> ought to be able to do that
<ChinnoDog> sup MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> hey dude
<MutantTurkey> got synergy setup
<ChinnoDog> Welcome to clipboard mayhem
<ChinnoDog> Synergy works ok most of the time but it causes all sorts of weird things to happen to the clipboard in my experience
<erstazi> @ping
<waltman> MutantTurkey: gobble gobble!
<MutantTurkey> I've survived another thanksgiving
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: I really want a better keyboard actually
<MutantTurkey> that's what I need -_-
<MutantTurkey> I have a complete crap logitech keyboard and I miss my laptop
<MutantTurkey> but I love my desktop monitor and mouse :[
<MutantTurkey> I want a thinkpad keyboard for my desktop
<waltman> MutantTurkey: we were worried!
<waltman> however, it's still gobbler season at Wawa
<MutantTurkey> I know, I like to avoid the holidays altogether :p
<MutantTurkey> actually I have successfully avoided all radio - christmas music so far.
<ChinnoDog> I avoid holiday music until a few days before Christmas.
<waltman> It's impossible to avoid.
<ChinnoDog> I don't listen to the radio or watch TV so not impossible for me
<MutantTurkey> same here
<MutantTurkey> I don't own a radio or TV.
<MutantTurkey> or cable rather - I have a TV for playing videos and such
<Sadin> MutantTurkey ChinnoDog waltman, any of you have an old small rack mount you might consider selling?
<MutantTurkey> didn't InHisName have one?!?
<MutantTurkey> or did you not purchase one from him
<Sadin> No i did not
<MutantTurkey> I might have a hookup for you though, let me ask. I have a friend who is a IT manager at a company and was talking to him last weekend
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: did he have one or did you not get it?
<MutantTurkey> he said he has some old stuff
<Sadin> MutantTurkey he had one
<MutantTurkey> and/
<Sadin> id just like a small not to advanced one for my room
<Sadin> MutentTurkey i havent talked to him in a long time
<Sadin> dont know what happend to it
<waltman> Sadin: I don't, but maybe JonathanD does? Seems like the kind of thing he collects. :)
 * waltman is grumpier than usual tonight.
<Sadin> waltman :(
<waltman> I ordered an ipad online during Apple's Black Friday sale on Friday. But I fat-fingered my address on the order. This has caused the delivery to be delayed from Saturday to Wednesday.
<waltman> This morning they were toying with me by changing the status to "On FedEx vehicle for delivery". That meant "We pulled it off the old truck to slap a new label on it, and now it's on a different truck for delivery TOMORROW.
<waltman> I called in the address change Saturday afternoon, and they didn't do anything about it at the FedEx warehouse until Tuesday morning.
<MutantTurkey> was there a good discount?
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: why do you need a rack
<MutantTurkey> I suggest getting a regular old desktop. Easier form factor to work with and doubles as a desktop?
<MutantTurkey> other than the fact that racks are cool as shiznizzle
<Sadin> MutantTurkey was buying a 55$ Rack server just to play with
<MutantTurkey> 55 is cheap
<MutantTurkey> I just got this ThinkCentre for like 60 bucks
<Sadin> Mutant Turkey yeah i know its just a pentium4 and 1GB RAM but for a server to play on thats fine
<Sadin> Or i could wait and get 110$ Xenon quad core 4gb ram
<waltman> MutantTurkey: $40 off.
<MutantTurkey> do it.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: is that more or less than the drexel discount?
<InHisName> I have TWO 19" racks, one low-boy only 40" tall, other nearly to ceiling.
<InHisName> Many others got 'budget' rack from Ikea -->a rectangular plastic end table where the narrow end was perfect for 19" equipment.
<waltman> there's no Drexel discount on iPads
<MutantTurkey> waltman: shucks
<MutantTurkey> is there any for any apple stuff?
<waltman> Maybe. I didn't check everything.
<Sadin> InHisName They have one on amazon for A/V equipment that fits 19" for only 23$
<InHisName> waltman: You should have waited for this HIGH Quality site: http://motorola.avalon-dimension.com/
<Sadin> InHIsName that looks shifty
<InHisName> Might be same table that Ikea sells.
<InHisName> You calling my discovery of Highly Respectible ReSellers --> shifty    <-- yes you did put an 'f' in there.
<Sadin> InHisName lol i am
<InHisName> I gave them my spammerhole email address and spammer VoIP phone #,  no messages after 8 hours so far.
<InHisName> Amazing isn't it?   Not a single spammail received since I 'registered'.
<MutantTurkey> that looks so sketch
<InHisName> Hmmm, I wonder, if you had an email with hundreds of spam a day, would registering with these 'upright' sellers, would totally clean up all the incomming spam into TOTAL silence ?
<MutantTurkey> lol
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Sadin, waltman, no racks, sorry :)
<JonathanD> There was a full size one tossed at my office (not by us) a few months ago.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning early birds
<MutantTurkey> is there a name for a number that cannot be log'd to a whole number?
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps ##math ?
<MutantTurkey> yeah...
<waltman> log'd to a whole number?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: assuming you mean logarithms, it depends on the base.
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> any whole base that is not 1 or the number
<MutantTurkey> apparently it's a non-trivial perfect power according to ##math
<waltman> I really don't think there is a term for that.
<MutantTurkey> or not
<MutantTurkey> " a number which is not a nontrivial perfect power"
<Sadin> logarithms... my next assignment
<Sadin> lol
<waltman> i.e. "There's no term for what you want, so here's a long explanation of what it is."
<TheLordOfTime> what waltman said
<waltman> I've never understood why people find logarithms so confusing.
<Sadin> I have barely scratched the surface of em
<waltman> Didn't you study them in high school?
<Sadin> Im still in highschool
<Sadin> im 17
<MutantTurkey> yeah.
<MutantTurkey> I mean I understand them
<waltman> aha!
<MutantTurkey> I really feel like our teachers failed to explain_what_ they are
<MutantTurkey> rather than how they work
<Sadin> Our teacher is JUST starting them
<Sadin>  ^
<Sadin> And what turkey said
<MutantTurkey> you can explain the conversion from powers and logs and all of that, but if you don't understand why or what it is.. it'll always be confuseing
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, sounds like my calculus teacher not explaining what the bloody hell an integral is
<TheLordOfTime> and just expecting us to know.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: to be fair, *what* logarithms are is fairly trivial. It's their use that makes logs interesting.
<waltman> I really need to work on my "remedial high school math for geeks" talk
<waltman> MutantTurkey: base 2 logarithms are vital to analyzing algorithms
<Sadin> I need to build a script in PHP that does base conversions need to look into the log() function
<Sadin> maybe ill just write it in python....
<waltman> why would a log function need to do base conversions?
<waltman> answer: it wouldn't
<Sadin> waltman aparently thats what i was told
<waltman> by "base conversion", do you mean "convert 42 to base 3?"
<Sadin> waltman yeah
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<waltman> that's completely different from the 'base' in logarithms.
<TheLordOfTime> what waltman said
<jedijf> all math questions pm waltman
<jedijf> address questions, not so much.......
<Sadin> TheLordOfTime waltman okay
 * waltman <- majored in math, not geography
<Sadin> well i didnt know
 * TheLordOfTime is IT security, so there.
<TheLordOfTime> but even I know logarithms won't help you go from Base ??? to any other base.
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
 * TheLordOfTime notices he's 2 minutes late for class
<TheLordOfTime> DAMN IT!
<jedijf> all time questions........
 * TheLordOfTime timejumps back two minutes, shows up ON TIME for class
<waltman> You probably want / and % (division and remainder) to convert between bases
<waltman> I wonder if I could talk for an entire hour on log and %.
<Sadin> waltman i was pointed towards this logb(x)=logb(c)logc(x)
<waltman> logb = log base b?
<jedijf> Sadin: bring waltman for show and tell!
<waltman> Sadin: I think maybe what you're thinking of is that log_b(x) = log_k(x)/log_k(b).
<waltman> That lets you convert between bases. For example, if you want a log_10 but all you have is ln, you can compute ln(x)/ln(10) = log_10(x)
<Sadin> waltman yeah im pretty sure that was it
<Sadin> i dont have a scientific calculator on me to try it
<waltman> trust me, it works :)
<Sadin> waltman ! maybe i can pull up IDLE
<waltman> also whatever computer you're on most likely has a scientific calculator app somewhere
<Sadin> hmmm
<Sadin> waltman so is x the base im currently in?
<waltman> no, in those examples you can read "_a" as "base a"
<waltman> ln = log_e
<waltman> computers and calculators all compute logs base e because the math is a little simpler
<Sadin> well whats base e?
<waltman> e=271828... and is a magic number in calculus similar to pi
<Sadin> I only have to do bases 2 through 10
<waltman> oh, you'll get to e soon enough :)
<Sadin> im not in calc yet im in trig lol
<waltman> ah. well, don't worry about it then.
<Sadin> waltman now i just need to figure out how i would do this in PHP
<Sadin> i know there is a log() function
<waltman> That even lets you set the base.
<Sadin> waltman yup i have to mimic this http://dallbee.com/scripts/convert.php
<Sadin> i gtg schools letting out
<waltman> Kids these days, not learning their math...
<InHisName> what do you have to do?  count up to n in each base ? or ???
<Sadin> InHisName i need to make a conversion tool thats really it
<InHisName> input A base, B number,  C new base,  get new number ?
<Sadin> InHisName mhm
<TheLordOfTime> so... take Base 10's 10 and convert to, say, Base 16?
<TheLordOfTime> (decimal -> hex)
<TheLordOfTime> or what?
<waltman> Sadin: using that formula I posted, it's trivial
<InHisName> If you don't understand the formula yet, then there is always the brute force method.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-29
<Sadin> TheLordOfTime, waltman, InHisName i think i got it and sorry i didnt respon i was at work
<InHisName> 'k
<waltman> cool
<Sadin> yeah i understand it now i just need to get my syntax rght
<MutantTurkey> yawn
<InHisName> Wow, its morning already.  Time for shut-eye
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Much later morning, time for open-eye.
<JonathanD> Hi InHisName
<InHisName> Howdy JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<MutantTurkey> good day so far
<MutantTurkey> pancakes, bacon and eggs. Orange Juice and a cuppa tea
 * TheLordOfTime steals the bacon
<jedijf> damn you MutantTurkey
<jedijf> that sounds awesome
<waltman> It's missing coffee :)
<jedijf> heading to a diner now
<waltman> I might have to get a bacon+eggs+cheese sammich for lunch now :)
<JonathanD> mmm bacon
<waltman> mmm
<MutantTurkey> waltman: georges has the best breakfast sandwiches at drex
<MutantTurkey> and honeymustard makes them better
<waltman> s/honey mustard/sriracha/ :)
<MutantTurkey> that works too
<InHisName> Quick while mutantTurkey is out of the room, lets snatch his pancakes, bacon and eggs before he comes back ?
<InHisName> Who has their eSnatch app running ?
<jedijf> i think snatching them *now* is not a good idea
 * waltman had a minor sriracha malfunction at lunch today :(
<InHisName> waltman: what is a "sriracha" ?
<waltman> InHisName: !
<waltman> http://bit.ly/HXnL0N
<InHisName> and what malfunctioned ?   too much fire for the taste buds ?
<waltman> I got some on my shirt :(
<InHisName> I'm sorry, did it burn a hole clear thru ?
<jedijf> that's the sign of a good sandwich
<jedijf> wearing a bit of it
<waltman> I got most of it off right away, but even after trying to scrub it off in the bathroom I've still got a nice red stain on my shirt.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-30
<ChinnoDog> What do you all recommend as an IRC client for Windows users these days?
<MutantTurkey> grr
<MutantTurkey> I can't find any information about my motherboard and so I don't know how much ram it supports :[
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: I've always used pidgin
<ChinnoDog> k.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah pidgin is good for windows. I used it often because of the excellent multiprotocol support
<MutantTurkey> Okay I can't even figure out what ram my computer supports.
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> fml I feel like a total idiot
<MutantTurkey> I can't even seem to identify it based upon the motherboard either
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> How can I bear the brrrr outside ?
<teddy-dbear> fur
<teddy-dbear> lots of fur :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-02
<InHisName> Evening
<ChinnoDog> That it is.
 * InHisName yawwwwwnnnnsss
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yawn
<ChinnoDog> yawnville
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Foggy out, but I guess it should be morning by now.
<waltman> http://shirt.woot.com/offers/continental-breakfast # what's going on in Asia?
<JonathanD> Wheres antartica?
<ChinnoDog> Bad punctuation and misspelling and only two words spoken.
<waltman> Indeed. Well played!
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-25
<InHisName> I could use a nap, now.
<InHisName> buuut want to wait for woot to update
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> rmg51: yesterday was magical. I had chik-fil-a on a sunday.
<rmg51> I stayed home and just chilled
<rmg51> but that's what I do every Sunday
<JonathanD> We had a meeting and the guy who hosted it owns a chik-fil-a, so we had chicken.
<JonathanD> Today we're having "thanksgiving dinner" for lunch at work.
<rmg51> I'll be lucky if my boss says Happy Thanjsgiving
<JonathanD> rmg51: I'll save you a piece.
<rmg51> don't forget Teddy
<waltman> JonathanD: my boss invited the lab over to his house yesterday for an early thanksgiving dinner!
<cyberanger> My boss is throwing a black friday sale starting at 6pm thanksgiving day
<cyberanger> But my meal break includes a thanksgiving dinner
<JonathanD> nice
<cyberanger> Yeah, should be fun
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> howdy !
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-26
<ChinnoDog> The skype protocol name in Pidgin is "bigbrownchunx-skype"
<ChinnoDog> That is... not very professional.
<pleia2> well it is for skype :)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2++
<InHisName> It's even quiet here since 8pm
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, heh
<TheLordOfTime> oh joy, a project that is designed around the `r` programming language fails at basic bash in their install instructions
<TheLordOfTime> that does not bode well for their project xD
<InHisName> 'r'emedial programming language ?
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, https://github.com/rstudio/shiny-server is the project in question their wiki page for installing it in Ubuntu is wrong
<TheLordOfTime> they don't escape a " in the bash command right
<TheLordOfTime> actually they fail at it twice in the same command
<TheLordOfTime> https://github.com/rstudio/shiny-server/issues/56 details the issue
<InHisName> Didn't proof their scripts, tsk, tsk
<TheLordOfTime> (found the issue via ask ubuntu, gained 15 rep for fixing the command so someone could install it, then opened the issue so the page can get updated)
<TheLordOfTime> nope, they didn't
<TheLordOfTime> https://github.com/rstudio/shiny-server/wiki/Ubuntu-step-by-step-install-instructions
<TheLordOfTime> that being the code and instructions
<TheLordOfTime> THEY WENT AND FAILED
<TheLordOfTime> TWICE
<InHisName> Ever hear of NixOS ?  TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, nope.
<InHisName> Pretty interesting.  Based off ubuntu.   Its a super duper dll, package, installer, manager system.   Even diff versions of same project can be installed without interferance.   Just boot up the one you want right now.
<TheLordOfTime> link?
<InHisName> nixos.org
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Happy Morning to all of you
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<jthan> CHINNO
<ChinnoDog> JTHAN
<jthan> HI
<ChinnoDog> HI
<jthan> Kitkat updates are rolling out to my phone but I haven't gotten it yet :-(
<waltman> MutantTurkey: http://www.drexel.edu/now/features/archive/2013/November/Rifle-Team-Turkey-Shoot/
<jthan> What should I do with my Pi aside from XBMC?
<waltman> tweeting toaster?
<waltman> tweeting humidor?
<waltman> tweeting still?
<jthan> Tweeting humidor could be fun
<jthan> maybe
<ChinnoDog> twieeting still? hehe
<ChinnoDog> "The moonshine is done!"
<ChinnoDog> "Accident count to date: 1 blind, 0 dead"
<jthan> Woo
<jedijf> those were the days....
<jthan> What - when you had a tweeting still?
<jedijf> do not drink straight - may cause blindness label reading
<jthan> :-p
<ChinnoDog> That was a label?
<ChinnoDog> Blindness only results if you have methanol in your brew
<ChinnoDog> Proper distillation removes that. I don't think I would drink anything that warned of blindness.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: grain alcohol label
<jedijf> also coward
 * jthan just drinks hand sanitizer now 
<jthan> ohwait.
<jthan> Did you guys see the story of the kids taking vodka shots through their eyes? They umm.. died
<jthan> I think
<ChinnoDog> Why would anyone do that?
<jthan> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1278583/Young-people-drinking-neat-vodka-EYE-quick-buzz.html
<jthan> Maybe they just went blind.
<JonathanD> that sounds like a horrible idea.
<JonathanD> lets just skip all this and bathe in vodka, what could possibly go wrong?
<jthan> Yeah.. Not something I've ever considered.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-27
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<jedijf> yep - happy holidays - stay dry
<ChinnoDog> It is cold outside.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-28
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> yes
<rmg51> late Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-29
<InHisName> Morning once again
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I wonder if our resident turkey survived.
<rmg51> doesn't look like he did. no nick =-O
<JonathanD> Uhoh.
<InHisName> Yum !
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys? and everything else
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: the turkeys are all gone.
<teddy-dbear> that's why I used a ? in my greeting
<teddy-dbear> is he hiding or was he eaten?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-30
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> the turkey is trying to hide under a different nick 8-)
<Guest34013> i am?
<Guest34013> whoops
<MutantTurkey> can't figure irssi out... to lazy to setup my nick properly sigh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-01
<KyleYankan> what do you use?
<InHisName> but how can we be sure Gues34013 is just a cover to hide the consumption of a MutantTurkey ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<KyleYankan> morning
<scottrigby> mmmmmorning
<scottrigby> oh wait, it is definitely nor morning
<scottrigby> *not
<JonathanD> Hi guys.
<JonathanD> Hey scottrigby
<scottrigby> yo JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hows it goin?
<scottrigby> not bad! coding all last night & today
<JonathanD> Fun fun :)
<JonathanD> Need your help getting the site ready for next year soon!
<scottrigby> JonathanD ok yeah let's plan it & rock that
<JonathanD> scottrigby: Was hoping maybe we could do registration and speaker submissions ourselves this year.
<JonathanD> scottrigby: I guess I should write up a specification :)
<scottrigby> JonathanD yea
<scottrigby> that's entirely plausible
<JonathanD> scottrigby: already spun up the drupal site, it's live.
<JonathanD> Mostly empty but live.
<JonathanD> scottrigby: was thinking maybe we could do it, then see about writing it up so other events can use the same method.
<scottrigby> sure yeah
<scottrigby> you know, we may be able to use https://drupal.org/project/cod - it has received a lot more love lately
<JonathanD> ooh
<JonathanD> that looks interesting.
<scottrigby> yeah all the drupal camps had used the D6 version for a long time. Pretty sure the D7 version is getting usable (not a stable release, but then again there's no stable release for building one from scratch either)
<scottrigby> it may actually be usable now, for what we need
<JonathanD> I'll put up a temp instance and see what it looks like?
<scottrigby> we can for sure build the pieces ourselves… since we may or may not need all the functionality… but ^ yeah i'd try it
<scottrigby> totally
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-24
<MutantTurkey> any ppa expereicne here?
<MutantTurkey> i am contesting a ticket, they claim i wasn't parked properly on a 2 way... the reg says i must be parallel
<MutantTurkey> but in fact i was parked on a grassy knoll of private property not on the street.
<MutantTurkey> is it okay to admit to parking on private property of someone elsese property to try and fight this?
<MutantTurkey> i need an armchair lawyer here
<pleia2> I hate gallery2
<Justin683> hey all got a pretty n00b question for ya'll
<Justin683> im currently running a live vers of black lab linux off a pendrive, but I want to make a linux a default os to replace windows. Any recommendations?
<MutantTurkey> yeah, i recommend Debian strongly
<MutantTurkey> clear instructions, lots of packages, rather vanilla in terms of packaging, very stable, very solid, pretty easy to use, long support life
<MutantTurkey> widely used
<MutantTurkey> plus will get your hands sufficiently dirty to get some linux experience
<pleia2> Ubuntu is nice :)
<MutantTurkey> also pleia2 wrote the ubuntu handbook so that makes her liable to help you if you purchase it right? :p
<Justin683> which distro of debian
<MutantTurkey> debian is the distro... do you mean which release version?
<MutantTurkey> I recommend Jessie (testing) because it's relatively up to date but still stable, I run stable on well servers and such so that I don't run into problems at all.
<Justin683> yes sorry
<MutantTurkey> yep
<MutantTurkey> Ubuntu I don't have much of an opinion on anymore. 7.04 was great!
<Justin683> ubuntu is just very widely used thats all... I ran linux mint for a little bit but I dont really like the interface
<Justin683> unity is a crap shot of a UI
<MutantTurkey> that's ubuntu then
<pleia2> I use Xubuntu myself
<MutantTurkey> you don't have to use Unity, but ubuntu is increasing designed arount it.
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: is that still official?
<MutantTurkey> I thought i read something like k/x ubuntu weren't getting the same support
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: official? it's still a recognised flavor, yes
<MutantTurkey> something about support from cannonical maybe. sorry vague memory about it
<pleia2> same with kubuntu, lubuntu, gnome...
<MutantTurkey> cool - gnombuntu? :p
<pleia2> canonical only supports ubuntu stuff in the main repository, they don't even guarentee support for universe
<pleia2> it's ubuntu gnome
<MutantTurkey> got it
<Justin683> alrighty well i guess ill give debian a try
<MutantTurkey> and universe is basically debians packages synced every so often?
<pleia2> all the flavors are community maintained, it's always been that way
<Justin683> try a live usb of it
<MutantTurkey> Justin683: ubuntu might be easier to use
<pleia2> no, universe is packages canonical doesn't commit to supporting ;
<pleia2> ;)
<Justin683> ubuntu is super easy to use
<MutantTurkey> debian's live usb probably will not going to be anything but a command line afaik
<MutantTurkey> they might have an Xubuntu interface
<pleia2> so flavor packages, packages people upload directly to ubuntu, a bunch of stuff from debian (some debian stuff is in main too)
<Justin683> i just dont like UNITY
<MutantTurkey> Justin683: they don't commit to one specific UI, you can use any. KDE , GNOME3 , XFCE 4.8,
<pleia2> Justin683: you have lots of other options :) KDE, lxde, xfce
<Justin683> interesting
<pleia2> I use Xubuntu that uses Xfce, not Unity
<MutantTurkey> the thing is, ubuntu does the same thing as well.
<MutantTurkey> mostly all large linux distros support a wide variety of packages
<MutantTurkey> welp
<pleia2> too much for him
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 has laundry to fold
<MutantTurkey> "I'm outta here"
<pleia2> I totally broke gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org today when I upgraded the serve to 14.04
<pleia2> sorry, I'll fix it eventually
<pleia2> if it wasn't such a... :s
<pleia2> it always breaks
<pleia2> anyway, laundry
<MutantTurkey> wait hold up
<MutantTurkey> have you tried a static image generator? it might be easier and is definitely more reliable
<MutantTurkey> you loose searching though
<pleia2> no, and that's a much bigger question for the whole team since even gallery itself hasn't had new content for several years
<MutantTurkey> I used sigal for my band photos, it was easy, i just dropped images in a folder and ran the python script in the top level.
<MutantTurkey> http://mutantturkey.com/ls/gallery/index.html
<pleia2> if the team is ok breaking all legacy links and switching to something new, sure
<pleia2> but I've kept this going because it's heavily linked to
<MutantTurkey> true, anyway if it's easier to use, i find myself using it more often...
<pleia2> laundry :)
<MutantTurkey> right - have at it
<MutantTurkey> my PPA question is still up in the air guys
<waltman> MutantTurkey: My only brush with the PPA was getting a ticket when I parked at a meter that had a message "out of order, follow posted signs". It said 2 hour parking, but half an hour later I had a ticket.
<waltman> I protested it. It was a pain going down there and waiting to talk to someone, but it was worth it because they agreed with me that I shouldn't have gotten the ticket.
<MutantTurkey> wow nice
<MutantTurkey> what do you think about the logic of mine?
<waltman> Keep in mind I was pretty sure I was in the right. I don't know about your situation.
<MutantTurkey> while I might not have been parked parallel at all or correctly, i was in fact not parked on the physical street
<MutantTurkey> https://www.google.com/maps/place/240+Osborn+St,+Philadelphia,+PA+19128/@40.0200216,-75.2050581,3a,75y,255.98h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sDVQWszRzaAq-byYhIPW8Dg!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x89c6b88bd8f8feef:0x9a22bb3662750ff9!6m1!1e1
<waltman> Did you have permission to park on this private property?
<MutantTurkey> see how people park on the grass (private property)
<MutantTurkey> no, but I didn't get a ticket for that, and they would need to prove that I didn't have permission
<waltman> Wait, who owns the grass?
<MutantTurkey> tickets must be for the correct charge to be valid. and I don't think you can post-crime charge the person
<MutantTurkey> the people up on those porches
<MutantTurkey> when they redid those condos they just made it accessible only by the next block
<waltman> Were you parallel parked like the cars in that photo?
<MutantTurkey> (did you see the google map?)
<waltman> yes
<MutantTurkey> mostly, except my car was more angled toward the brick wall, i wasn't parallel
<waltman> Why not?
<MutantTurkey> there wasn't much room to navigate
<MutantTurkey> it was mostly parallel
<MutantTurkey> say, off by 30 degrees or so
<MutantTurkey> i wasn't parked like, facing the street or anything crazy
<waltman> And how do you know those aren't considered normal parking spots on the street?
<MutantTurkey> i live there...
<waltman> 30 degrees is a lot
<MutantTurkey> they are considered normal parking
<MutantTurkey> but regardless, i won't contest the parallel issue
<MutantTurkey> only that i wasn't on the street, so that rule doesn't apply
<MutantTurkey> i was in fact on private property
<waltman> I guess you can try. I don't have any idea what the law is in that case.
<MutantTurkey> you have a PhD, let me link you to the specifics ...
<MutantTurkey> http://www.phila.gov/philacode/html/_DATA/TITLE12/CHAPTER_12_900_PARKING_REGULAT/12_914_Additional_Parking_Regu.html
<MutantTurkey> and
<MutantTurkey> http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/legis/LI/consCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&ttl=75&div=0&chpt=33&sctn=53&subsctn=0
<MutantTurkey> section (b)
<waltman> I also have a weekend's full of unread emails I'm going through, so I'll let you read up on it yourself.
<MutantTurkey> I did.
<waltman> Also my PhD is in computer science, not traffic law.
<MutantTurkey> grr i am struggling to mis-quote your dissertation title to prove you wrong
<MutantTurkey> but i can't remember it
<waltman> My dissertation included a driving experiment, but not a PARKING experiment.
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<pleia2> folding laundry cleared my head, gallery is fixed (rewrite woes)
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: It seems to me that unless the owner of the private property is pressing charges that not having your car parked in a place that they can ticket you is a legit way to get out of it.
<MutantTurkey> there is also implied consent
<MutantTurkey> because everyone has done it, for as long as i have known
<MutantTurkey> no charges pressed before, one could argue the lack of their action is actuall implied consent
<MutantTurkey> not as strong as written consent but still very valid
<MutantTurkey> and since this is a PPD issued ticket, they probably will not be there for my hearing
<MutantTurkey> it's a PPD ticket, but it all goes through the PPA
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys,hamsters and everything else
<waltman> http://amultiverse.com/comic/2014/11/24/dungeon-divers-talk-turkey/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-25
<rmg51> Morning
<brill> morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<MutantTurkey> hidey ho
<waltman> http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/local/item/75598-fowl-weather-stretches-over-nj-as-wild-turkeys-continue-resurgence?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=social-inbound
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-27
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> Happy Turkey Day
<waltman> Gobble Gobble
<teddy-dbear> hi peoples
<teddy-dbear> just passing thru
<teddy-dbear> Happy Turkey Day
<teddy-dbear> and where is our resident turkey?
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-28
 * waltman hopes MutantTurkey survived the day.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> Happy Black Friday
<teddy-dbear> shop till you drop
<teddy-dbear> if anyone was wondering, I can always use more chocolate and more cookies
<teddy-dbear> chocolate chip cookies :-D
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon!
 * SamuraiAlba noms
<JonathanD> mmm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-30
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-23
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-24
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-25
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> https://baconsalt.3dcartstores.com/Bacon-Scented-Underwear-Pillowcases_c_112.html
<lazypower> Thank you internet
<lazypower> I didn't beleive it was actually a thing... then i clicked the link.
<ChinnoDog> Time to buy those stocking stuffers.
<ChinnoDog> Today I learned that the community gathering space is the "third place". https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_place
<MutantTurkey> waltman: this is the most dangerous day of the year
<ChinnoDog> For turkeys?
<waltman> Mutant turkeys especially.
<MutantTurkey> yes sir
<teddy-dbear> at least teddy bears are safe
<waltman> this time of year they're getting ready to hibernate
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-27
<waltman> MutantTurkey: http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=3099
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<waltman> I may be building a new linux server this week. Which ubuntu do I want?
<waltman> Do I want desktop or server? I'm assuming it's like debian in that this is just to get me started, and then I can install whatever I want later on.
<icey> waltman: 16.04 Server
<waltman> I'm thinking I'll go stock to start off with. If I decide I hate unity (or whatever the stock desktop is these days) and want to switch to, say, xubuntu, how hard is it to switch?
<icey> fairly easy
<waltman> Nice
<icey> I have 17.04 desktop installed curently on my l;aptop
<icey> but I'm running i3
<waltman> what's i3?
<icey> installing a different desktop environment (i3, gnome3, kde, ...) just adds a menu entry to the login screen that lets you login with that option
<icey> i3 is a tiling window manager
<waltman> ah
<waltman> I've got a box that's at least 11 years old, and it's been running debian testing all this time. It's become a complete mess.
<waltman> Over the weekend I tried to fix a relatively minor package dependency issue and created a major problem.
<icey> ha
<waltman> I've got it stable, but at this point it's not worth trying to fix it.
<waltman> Is ubuntu systemd now?
<pleia2> it is
<waltman> That was one of the things that apt-get wanted to install for me on Saturday :)
<waltman> Note to self: don't mix aptitude and apt-get.
<icey> waltman: ;-)
<waltman> Another question -- how easy is it to upgrade to the next point release? That used to be a nightmare in red hat, and was a big reason why I was running debian-testing.
<icey> waltman: 2 weeks ago I took it from 16.04 (last LTS) through 17.04 (next release, coming out in April) in less than 2 hours?
<waltman> But after 11 years I've got tons of package conflicts that are basically impossible to fix.
<waltman> That seems like a long time. Did you run into any problems?
<icey> most of it was waiting on packages to download and u pdate
<icey> 17.04 is curently the daily build so lots of changes from 16.10
<waltman> nod
<waltman> I've been afraid to update my linode from 12.04.5 for fear of breaking things.
<jthan> I feel like if you'd just done upgrades as time went on you wouldn't need to have any fear..
<jthan> why not 12.04->14.04 before now? Unless your Linode is running something SO important you couldn't have any downtime at all
<waltman> I have a complicated email setup that I didn't want to break.
<waltman> Also it's working fine as it is, so I didn't see much benefit in upgrading.
<jthan> Well, I wouldn't go 12.04->17.x or whatever the latest LTS is
<jthan> I'd go to 14.04
<jthan> but.. I haven't used Ubuntu in awhile. Last I recall that was the recommendation though
<waltman> Every time I login it reminds me that 14.04.1 is available :)
 * jthan fortunately/unfortunately works in a redhat shop now 
<waltman> so if I did "do-release-upgrade", that's what I'd get
<jthan> The upgrade process seems pretty sturdy though. I doubt of all the things to break your email would be the thing to go.
<waltman> My other consideration is that when I set it up 4 years ago I used a 32-bit install, and I'd really like to have it be 64 bits. But that will require more work.
<waltman> I think I need to spin up a new linode for that.
<waltman> Tha was the recommendation of linode folks I talked to at some conferences.
<L3gacy> Hai
<jthan> \o
<L3gacy> \o/
<L3gacy> wassup?  I'm trying to offload a Dell PE 860 and a dell PE 2900 :)
<jthan> I'm not local or I'd totally consider
<L3gacy> :)
<L3gacy> The 2900 has dual quad Xeons, 8GB, 250GB 720RPM, and a 146GB 15k :)
<paden> Rack servers?
<jthan> Lol
<r00t^2> L3gacy: i'd be interested
<paden> L3gacy: I'm interested as well.
<L3gacy> 2900 is a tower server
<paden> You should totally give it to me over r00t^2.
<jthan> L3gacy: make them fight to the death
<L3gacy> With Pickup, I'm asking $775 for the PE2900
<paden> ....
<L3gacy> oops
<L3gacy> $75
<L3gacy> lol
<paden> how much for the...
<paden> Specs?
<L3gacy> bad keyboard!  Bad!
<jthan> paden: 11:36 < L3gacy> The 2900 has dual quad Xeons, 8GB, 250GB 720RPM, and a 146GB 15k :)
<r00t^2> i was gonna say, 775 for a 2900 is a bit steep lol
<L3gacy> Dual Quad Xeons, 2.33Ghz I believe, 8GB FB DDR2 ECC, 250GB 7200, 146GB 15k
<L3gacy> I can install Linux of choice on it
<r00t^2> i can handle installation. aftermarket fans?
<r00t^2> those PE stocks are loud as heck
<L3gacy> Stock, but you can mod and replace :)
<r00t^2> gotcha. where y'at?
<L3gacy> http://www.ratzblog.com/2014/08/reducing-dell-poweredge-pe-295029002800.html
<L3gacy> Vineland, NJ
<r00t^2> not bad at all
<L3gacy> dual PSUs, too
<L3gacy> 77A at 12v
<r00t^2> yeah, i have a 2800; pretty familiar with the poweredge line
<L3gacy> Those PSUs wont ring your bell as bad as my old Ampeg VT22 amp
<L3gacy> 650v @ 2.5A DC
<L3gacy> I got bit working on it... thrown across the room
<r00t^2> paden: it's all yours, i don't think i'd have room in my rack
<L3gacy> the 860 is here, too.  4GB ECC DDR2 80GB drive Core 2 Duo
<paden> Got pictures?
<L3gacy> not atm
<L3gacy> soon as I charge phone again
<paden> OK.
<L3gacy> http://imgur.com/a/B7r4s  I have the sleds and spacers
<L3gacy> paden, ok?
<jthan> L3gacy: he sometimes gets pretty busy at work and can't answer right away. just fyi :-p Also it's okay to verbally abuse him
<L3gacy> lol
<jthan> paden: You're bad
<jthan> paden: at most things
<L3gacy> I need tacos
<jthan> same
<paden> L3gacy: Lemme think about it?
<paden> I might be able to swing it....Maybe.
<L3gacy> okie :)
<jthan> I'd jump if I were in PA
<paden> Dude.
<paden> You can't have my server.
<jthan> I'd race you
<paden> ...
<paden> I'd win.
<jthan> VROOM VROOM
<paden> I have the faster vehicle.
<jthan> no you wouldn't.
<jthan> no you don't.
<paden> Better gearing.
<paden> Yes I do.
<jthan> Dude.
<jthan> I'd hop in the 4Runner and toast your ass
<paden> Whatever.
<L3gacy> lol
<L3gacy> As a matter of fact, Paden, I'll do $50 if you pick it up.  Summbeech is heavy, and I can't lift it due to diminished lung function
<L3gacy> Asthma/COPD
<paden> Ah, gotcha.
<paden> Hmmm
<paden> What Xeons?
<L3gacy> E series 5Ks
<L3gacy> I can check on power up once I find a VGA cable
 * L3gacy loks under couch
<L3gacy> *looks, even
<L3gacy> OOOH!  Cheetos!
<L3gacy> >.>
<waltman> nom nom
<paden> L3gacy: does it have all the disk sleds?
<L3gacy> jgq63g1 serial
<L3gacy> looking now
<L3gacy> 4 sleds
<paden> 4 sleds?
<paden> Hmmmm
<paden> That sounds like a pretty good deal.
<L3gacy> E5405 2.00Ghz Quad Core 12MB cache Xeons
<L3gacy> :)
<paden> Thanks.
<L3gacy> Still has the server 2003 sticker :)
<L3gacy> yw
<paden> Oh, nice.
<L3gacy> 8GB tho :)
<L3gacy> And my web server is being pulled offline in a week
<L3gacy> ffs..
<L3gacy> Time to put my 860 back in service here
<paden> The ram isn't an issue.
<L3gacy> cool beans
<L3gacy> I also have a 146GB 15k for it
<paden> Yeah, I saw that.
<paden> SATA or SAS?
<paden> Or?
<L3gacy> 146 SAS, 250 SATA
<paden> Interesting.
<icey> L3gacy: what size disks can it take?
<L3gacy> brb
<L3gacy> 2tv each
<L3gacy> tb
<paden> Just 2TB?
<L3gacy> per slot
<paden> Right.
<paden> Interesting.
<L3gacy> can  do more if you get 8087 to 7474 cables and a new SAS card
<L3gacy> 8484* not 7474
<paden> Ah, ok.
<paden> What's the upper limit with the cable?
<L3gacy> 10tb a sled
<paden> Ah, gotcha.
<L3gacy> be back in a bit
<L3gacy> # is 856 825 0404
<L3gacy> heading out for a sec
<L3gacy> :)
<L3gacy> so back :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> bacon!
<icey> ahoy
<L3gacy> wassup?
<icey> same old L3gacy, you?
<L3gacy> lack of tacos :(
<L3gacy> I'm setting up LAMP this morning
<L3gacy> and wordpress
<icey> ouch
<L3gacy> paden, wassup?
<paden> Not a lot.
<paden> I may need to wait. So if you can push it off to someone else, that's fine.
<paden> I don't want to leave you hanging.
<L3gacy> np :)
<L3gacy> Still $50 price stands, for you
<paden> OK.
<paden> Thanks.
<L3gacy> yw :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> gah, irc client troubles today -_-
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> man my IRC client sometimes hates freenode ipv6
<ChinnoDog> I upgraded my server to 16.04 and the nic stopped working because the device name changed. Bye bye eth0
<jthan> You can force it to still be eth0, but I'd recommend not
<ChinnoDog> This happens in Redhat 7.3 as well. Do you know why?
<jthan> Changes to udev naming convention/rules
<pleia2> systemd now controls udev stuff
<pleia2> ^5 jthan
<jthan> ^5
<jthan> I like it.
<pleia2> it breaks a lot of scripts that assume silly things, but it's for the best
<ChinnoDog> :-\ No streamlined transition? I was surprised that do-release-upgrade did not make it work for me.
<jthan> When you say your nic doesn't work... what exactly do you mean?
<jthan> For me my firewall rules just didn't really apply anymore so I was firewalled out
<ChinnoDog> It means the server came up and ifconfig only showed the loopback
<jthan> Oh. ha.
<ChinnoDog> I updated /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/.... and then all was well.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<L3gacy> hoy hoy
<user2> can anyone here help me with a nvidia driver issue?
<jthan> Mayyybe. We can cetainly try!
<jthan> Tell us about your nvidia driver issue.
<user2> awesome
<user2> i have a fresh install of ubuntu gnome 16.04, just finished running updates
<user2> I have an nvidia Geforce GTX 1060
<user2> when i go to software&updates, I see nvidia 367.57 listed, but when I select it and reboot I get a blank screen or boot hang i'm not quite sure
<user2> and this 367.57 is definitely compatible with my card
<user2> and I have no 'secure boot' option selected in bios, I just checked
<jthan> okay, are you pretty familiar with the terminal?
<user2> decently
<jthan> And pastebin?
<user2> i can figure pastebin out
<user2> yeah ok im set up on pastebin
<jthan> Sweet. Could you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xog.1.log?
<user2> just type that in the terminal
<user2> ?
<jthan> Well, if you want to install pastebinit you could do that first: sudo apt install pastebinit
<jthan> and then cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<user2> oh cat
<user2> ok
<jthan> and cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | pastebinit
<jthan> or you can cat them and copy/paste into your web browser
<user2> pastebin.com/nWgDL6TL
<user2> www.pastebin.com/nWgDL6TL
<user2> ah fuck spam filters
<user2> ok that one should be up
<jthan> So, seeing in there
<jthan> [   135.319] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<jthan> [   135.319] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<jthan> [   135.319] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<jthan> [   135.319] (II) Unloading nvidia
<jthan> [   135.319] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<jthan> [   135.319] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"
<jthan> Looks like maybe you've got the nvidia package installed but haven't loaded the kernel module / it isn't actually accessible
<jthan> and I bet that's (at least part of) your problem.
<user2> www.pastebin.com/ZATXSMGH
<user2> hmm
 * jthan reading up on this a bit 
<jthan> Seems like this could be somewhat relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289459/nvidia-drivers-installed-but-not-used
<jthan> I am unfortunately NOT on Ubuntu these days or running nvidia graphics on my Linux boxen
<user2> when I run
<user2> sudo modprobe nvidia
<user2> I get, FATAL: module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-51-generic
<jthan> how about dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jthan> does that spit anything out?
<user2> it doesn't seem to
<user2> yeah, nothing
<jthan> that means an nvidia package isn't actually installed.
<user2> is it supposed to be installed by default when you install ubuntu? or is it supposed to be installed when I select the driver in software&updates?
<jthan> I'm not sure, because I don't know much about Ubuntu package management.
<ssweeny> user2: it should be installed when you select the driver
<ssweeny> user2: what's the output of "ubuntu-drivers list"?
<user2> im currently rebooting trying again with the 367 driver
<user2> but seems like im getting the same error
<user2> black screen on boot, no boot progress
<ssweeny> user2: have you tried that ubuntu-drivers command?
<user2> im working on getting a fresh install up, since the 367 driver made my last installation break
<user2> its going to be a while
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-03
<jthan> user2: I'll be around on and off through tonight. Eventually I may just be "off" once the beer starts flowing :-p
<Jackson> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything
<teddy-dbear> else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pennth> TIL: If you keep Unity in Ubuntu 17.10, user switching no longer works. Neither does ctrl-alt-backspace. Have to sudo killall gdm-x-session
<waltman> That'll teach you!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> nVidia drivers can be so frustrating.
<ChinnoDog> All I want is to see the nVidia advanced settings but nvidia-settings refuses to show them to me.
<ChinnoDog> omg. This issue is killing me. All I want is to use my 1920x1080 external monitor and it is like pulling teeth.
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu 19.10 doesn't support independent scaling of monitors out of box. I can enable the beta feature, but it doesn't work. I can try xrandr, but it still doesn't work. nVidia control panel refuses to show me hardware scaling settings, probably because I have a PRIME config and intel chip used for scaling. Scaling on intel is not implemented in Linux!
<ChinnoDog> I tried setting hardware scaling using nvidia-settings, didn't work. I read Wayland handles this better. Why can't I select Wayland from login screen? Because it blacklists nVidia proprietary drivers. :-/
<ChinnoDog> I switched to Wayland and omg it works! It is not as nice as having video port scaling but some apps will resize on the external monitor.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> update: It was more trouble than it was worth. There are things that don't work right in Wayland yet and there were rendering issues in apps like gnome terminal.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
